
IntermezzOS: a teaching operating system for experienced developers - sferik
http://intermezzos.github.io/
======
steveklabnik
Hi all. This project isn't really _ready_ yet, but I'm happy to answer
questions.

I actually wrote some more stuff yesterday, but since it's on HN... just
deployed it anyway. I was on a long bus ride home from my parents' house, and
didn't have any internet, so there's a bunch of notes to fill things out and
double check stuff... I have some stuff to do today, but am hoping to clean
that up by tonight.

Here's a sort of synopsis: there's been a lot of really great stuff going on
in the Rust OSDev space lately, and I managed to get my own little OS going,
with a VGA driver and keyboard input. You can see that source here:
[https://github.com/intermezzOS/kernel/tree/original_backup](https://github.com/intermezzOS/kernel/tree/original_backup)

But then I realized that one of the reasons I've struggled a lot here in the
past was the lack of tutorials. And I love writing. Christmas three years ago
was when I discovered Rust, started writing about it, and is why I have the
job I do today. So I decided this break that I'd embark on another project...

I really, truly think that many high-level programmers could do operating
systems development if there were more resources that catered to them. Hence
this project. Once it's got some polish, I hope that someone who has learned
programming through JavaScript can follow along and have their own little OS
too.

~~~
hkailahi
Super interesting stuff - when do you think we'll be able to look at the
"ready" version?

~~~
steveklabnik
Depends on how ready you want it to be, and how much free time I have. At
least for the 'up to the keyboard working' version should be maybe a month
max, after that, it depends on how fast I can get new code written.

------
markovuksanovic
Reminds me a lot of Philipp Oppermann's Writing an OS in Rust
([http://os.phil-opp.com/](http://os.phil-opp.com/))

~~~
steveklabnik
I cite him extensively in the introduction, as it was a direct inspiration,
and we share a bunch of code.

------
sghiassy
Great idea. I read the beginning and it was well written and very encouraging.
Keep it up!

